# Newbie question on potential catty



## Stockman (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi.

I've stumbled upon a nice hardwood fork that seems ready for carving (once I cut it off the dead tree!). My only concern is that both forks are slightly angled away from me at approx 70 degrees.

Also, one of the forks (left I think), is just a tad smaller in girth.

Without any pictures, does it sound ok?

Thanks.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

It will work try turning the bend towards you.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

It sounds like about 90% of the forks I use.


----------



## Stockman (Jul 25, 2014)

Thats good to know.

Will get 'hacking' and will add it to the catty gallery when it's finished.

Thanks.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Cant wait to see it


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Make It, Band It, Shoot It ! If you think the one fork is skinny, drill it & pin it.
Most of all , Have Fun!! 
Thnx, Mike


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I have one like that. I found that I liked it better with gypsy tabs than a straight hook up. Right now I have .050 bands on it and it pulls fine.


----------



## Stockman (Jul 25, 2014)

Well, it seems the wood has split (the main shaft) to the centre. I should've sealed the ends when I first got it.

Is it possible to save it? Maybe fill the split? Btw, for next time, can anyone tell me what can be used to seal the ends?


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

To Seal The Ends You Can Smear On Wood Glue, Or Dip Them In Wax. 
For The Split, You Can Fill And Pin It Depending On The Severity, Some Pictures Would Help The Experts Here See What Can Be Done.


----------



## Stockman (Jul 25, 2014)

ryguy27 said:


> To Seal The Ends You Can Smear On Wood Glue, Or Dip Them In Wax.
> For The Split, You Can Fill And Pin It Depending On The Severity, Some Pictures Would Help The Experts Here See What Can Be Done.


Thanks for the suggestions re sealing. I'll have some varnish soon, so will use that next time.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Stockman said:


> Well, it seems the wood has split (the main shaft) to the centre. I should've sealed the ends when I first got it.
> 
> Is it possible to save it? Maybe fill the split? Btw, for next time, can anyone tell me what can be used to seal the ends?





Stockman said:


> ryguy27 said:
> 
> 
> > To Seal The Ends You Can Smear On Wood Glue, Or Dip Them In Wax.
> ...


Cut down the crack with a scroll saw and glue some color paper between it with gorrila glue and zip tie it together let dry and pin with wood pins then finish it by sanding how you want it to look.


----------

